# How can I naturally draw out infection?



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a surgical wound near my belly button that got infected superficially. I saw the surgeon today and he prescribed me Levaquin so I dont need antibiotic reference - just ideas on how to naturally draw out out the infection without having to squeeze (just too tender).
I was thinking a baking soda paste or something but not sure if that would really do the trick?


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Potato. Seriously.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Heat... infection is drawn towards heat. Wet heat seems to work better than dry heat.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Pack it with sugar. It sounds counterproductive....like the sugar would feed the organisms but in the days before all our fancy wound management stuff, sugar was used. Honey will work, too, I think. Good luck!


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

activated charcoal applied directly to the wound may help. you should look it up for that use though.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Read about raw manuka honey for wounds. You'll have to order it, and make sure it has a UMF factor, like the one here:

http://www.manukahoneyusa.com/


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

Poltice with salt pork.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Take what the doc gave you and let your body do the rest. Messing with it can make it worse, applying methods that may or may not work is far riskier. Just let your body do it's job.


----------



## Dewberry (Aug 2, 2007)

Just a plain bread poultice, Warmer the better :







::









Quote:

When you have a cut or infection you put this on.
You take a slice of bread and just take the center of the bread. You put a little bit of milk in a pot, warm it up, then put the bread in it. Then
but the bread on the cut or infection and wrap it in a cloth till the next morning. By then the
infection is gone.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Quote:

prescribed me Levaquin
Hi mama - just wanted to throw out there that my Mom just got off of a round of this is is sufferring some serious side effects; it is a pretty nasty antibiotic - not judging use of it or anything, just be aware (if you are not already







)

I would say moist heat compress - I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## qwiksilvr12 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seriouly, your doc knows best! Im all for staying off antibiotics as much as i possible can. NOT WHEN MY LIFE COULD BE ON THE LINE. WAKE UP!


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

4 year old thread hun.


----------

